# oh numbers and oh stiker



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I have a kayak. I clean the surface then put the numbers on, but they come off. how do you keep them on.


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

What are you using to clean the surface? It may be leaving a residue that is messing with the adhesive on the numbers.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

jl106112 said:


> What are you using to clean the surface? It may be leaving a residue that is messing with the adhesive on the numbers.


 I use mineral sprits


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

You can try rubbing alcohol to clean....It you still have trouble you may has to resort to Gorilla glue or some other waterproof glue..


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Mineral spirits contain paraffin (wax) as one of its ingredients. You would best be served to pick up a $0.99 bottle of 100% Acetone nail polish remover from Walmart or some such and it will completely clean the residue. Wash the area with some good dish detergent like Dawn or Joy, dry it well and replace your stickers. You're good to go!


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

fish_fear_me said:


> Mineral spirits contain paraffin (wax) as one of its ingredients. You would best be served to pick up a $0.99 bottle of 100% Acetone nail polish remover from Walmart or some such and it will completely clean the residue. Wash the area with some good dish detergent like Dawn or Joy, dry it well and replace your stickers. You're good to go!


Thanks for the reply


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

one3 said:


> Thanks for the reply


You are very welcome. Hopefully, your sticker adhesive still has a lot of grip. If not, you might have to consider what Snakecharmer mentioned, and use a light backing coat of waterproof glue to get them to hold. Good luck.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I only use the small sticker not the numbers. I sanded the surface lightly below the sticker and used some preps all used in body work. Sticks great. I had one yak that I didn't clean and sand and it never wanted to stick


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Rocknut said:


> I only use the small sticker not the numbers. I sanded the surface lightly below the sticker and used some preps all used in body work. Sticks great. I had one yak that I didn't clean and sand and it never wanted to stick


Thanks for the relpy


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

When I say the small sticker this is the one I use. Not the sticker and numbers designed for a boat with a motor
http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/alternative


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Rocknut said:


> When I say the small sticker this is the one I use. Not the sticker and numbers designed for a boat with a motor
> http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/alternative


Thanks for the reply


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

When you're done, hit it with a hair dryer for a minute or so.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Bubbagon said:


> When you're done, hit it with a hair dryer for a minute or so.


ok thanks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The reason kayaks and stickers are suck a pain is that they use a chemical in the molds to allow the plastic kayak to release from the mold when they make them. The residue from the mold releasing agent is on the yak and you need to remove it to make the stickers stick.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Snakecharmer said:


> The reason kayaks and stickers are suck a pain is that they use a chemical in the molds to allow the plastic kayak to release from the mold when they make them. The residue from the mold releasing agent is on the yak and you need to remove it to make the stickers stick.


Thank you


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I stuck my sticker to a piece of aluminum plate and bolted it on


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

capt j-rod said:


> I stuck my sticker to a piece of aluminum plate and bolted it on


Thanks , thought about that ,but the sids aer curved


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

The sticker which replaces oh #'s doesn't have to be on the sides


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> When you're done, hit it with a hair dryer for a minute or so.


The handle or the nozzle?


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

capt j-rod said:


> The sticker which replaces oh #'s doesn't have to be on the sides


Thank you


----------

